# Peculiar question.



## franklinnocar (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello all. I ask forgiveness in advance for asking a question in what may be an inappropriate place. I am a machinist, 73 years old, in the South Eastern United States and am writing a book for beginning machinists. This will be my fourth book so I have some experience in the area. I need to post a photo in the current book of a large engine lathe in operation. There is a wonderful photo exactly like what I am looking for in a website about Doxford & Sons engine building operation. 
My question is: Is there anyone who can tell me who to ask permission of in order to use this photo?
Thanks for your replies and thanks for this wonderful forum.


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site !

I would imagine a quick email to the people running the website would be able to tell you who's permission that you would need.

Without a link to the site you mention I am unable to tell you who to email !

Good luck


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

franklinnocar said:


> Hello all. I ask forgiveness in advance for asking a question in what may be an inappropriate place. I am a machinist, 73 years old, in the South Eastern United States and am writing a book for beginning machinists. This will be my fourth book so I have some experience in the area. I need to post a photo in the current book of a large engine lathe in operation. There is a wonderful photo exactly like what I am looking for in a website about Doxford & Sons engine building operation.
> My question is: Is there anyone who can tell me who to ask permission of in order to use this photo?
> Thanks for your replies and thanks for this wonderful forum.


Hi franklinocar, I will send a personal message with an email for someone who may be able to help. If he cannot help please contact me direct and I will try to help.
Regaeds
Hamish.


----------

